# favored side of the line



## chris1514 (Apr 28, 2002)

Dumb question: how do you know which side of the starting line is favored; why is it favored? Thanks.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Perhaps I can explain it like this.....

Often there is a favored side of the course because there is more wind or less current. The side of the line that gets you to the favored side of the course fastest is the favored end of the line. 

Where there isn''t a favored side of the course then the following apply: 

If the start is upwind and the line is perfectly square to the wind, the starboard end is favored because if the line is square, all other things being equal, all of the boats should cross each other on the first tack and therefore the boat on Starboard will have rights. It also usually allows you to tack away to clear your air and then come back with rights. 

If the start is upwind and the line is skewed to the wind, then the favored end is the end of the line that is further upwind. 

If the start of the race is anything except a beat, then one side of the line will be favored because it is either:
A) Closer to the first mark,
B) Allows you to start and sail in clearer air, or
C) Allows you to sail at a hotter angle. 

Of course figuring out which of these apply in any specific case is what racing is about.

Jeff


----------



## mfbsail (May 9, 2001)

Simply the side which is more upwind. When the breeze moves right,the right side is favored, commitee boat end. Big gains made right out of the box if you pick correctly and get off the line with speed.


----------



## Leon-T (Apr 30, 2001)

I agree... IF you get off the line with speed. In some cases when you have a lot of boats crowded at the "favored end" and creating bad air, you may be better off avoiding the crowd and starting further down the line (in clear air) to make sure you''re off the line at full speed.

A fun trick is when you can pull this off on port tack where the starboard end is favored, and roll over all the starboard tackers and lead the way to the favored side of the course. 

That''s the fun thing about racing, there are so many variables.

Cheers, Leon.


----------

